# Rubik's Cube Songs



## collinbxyz (Mar 22, 2011)

and this




Why?


----------



## ianography (Mar 22, 2011)

Because people are weird?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2011)

"Song's'"???


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 22, 2011)

Ooh, nice waltzes.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 22, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> "Song's'"???


 
There's two Song'*s*'


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh; They're Called: Songs.


----------



## coinman (Mar 22, 2011)

And the ther is of corse this classic on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKewhUMDqJY


----------

